# Expected costs... New to this.



## Wolseywishes (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I am after some advise. 
We have been Trying to conceive for 2 years and just had our first ICSI with SSR fail. We didn't even make it to transfer and in our post consultation we left feeling there was little hope. We only had 4 eggs and only one successfully fertilised but didn't make it to day 2. Been told it could be bad luck (poor response) could be my egg could be sperm or could be combination. With only a 1 in 5 chance of success we are now considering all options as have limited funds. 
Donors are a consideration but not sure how we feel about this. I know it's early days and we need time to heal and think this through but we are both very open to adoption and wondered what the approx costs of this would be? It may be we decide to play it safe with our last money and go adoption. We both have so much love to give and I know we could provide a very caring and loving home. 

One other question, at what stage in the process do all costs apply or is it paid for in stages as you progress?

Many thanks for taking the time to read and I hope you can assist. 
Thanks X


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Hey there

If you are adopting within the UK there are no costs. If you adopt internationally there are significant costs but not sure how much or when you need to pay. Good luck with whatever you decide to do next xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

No actual costs as such but with adoption you need to be prepared to have at least a year off so they would like to see that you can afford to do that financially. Obviously there is all the initial costs of having a child which apply no matter which way they come to you. Good luck with what you decide. We did 3 rounds of icsi because we always said we would try 3. I wanted to quit after the 2nd as knew it was pointless but we said we'd try 3 and didn't want to have any doubts. Adoption is the best thing we have ever done in our lives and we now have a beautiful 19 month old son to show for all our heartache before adoption.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

The only cost we had was the private medical, £74 each in our case. However I know some LAs still fund these. We had to pay when applying for adoption order but this was paid back to us by placing authority. Good luck!


----------



## Wolseywishes (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone. 

I think we will try one last round just to be sure and to avoid any "but what ifs" however I think we are seriously now moving towards adoption so I am going to see if there are any open evenings near us to go and get more details.

Silly question, but do you go to your local authority for this?

Thanks
x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not a stupid question at all. There are also voluntary agencies such as Barnardos, Coram etc as well as Local Authority. You also don't have to choose the Local Authority you live in. Most authorities have a catchment area so check local ones to see other options. 
Local Authorities are the only ones who actually "have" the children so what tends to happen is harder to place children (ones that they can't find their own adopters for) will often be placed by the voluntary agencies. This isn't always the case but fairly usual. Speak to as many agencies as you can and you will get a feel for who you woukd rather deal with.


----------



## Wendy Dee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Wolseywishes
We went with our local authority (it didn't even occur to us to shop around) We had a wonderful social worker and a really smooth process BUT if I had my time again I would have picked a neighbouring LA as when it came to matching we lived too close to most of the children awaiting placement to be matched to them. Good luck with whatever you decide to do x


----------

